# what kind of grain for kids?



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

my first and only goats (for now) are both eight weeks old, and the person I got them from send me home with 20 lbs of "Lamb and Sheep Feed", i forget the brand...they're little pellets.

is this appropriate for kids? shall I transition them to something else? 

they are eating one half to one cup each, after an 8 oz. bottle twice a day...(morning and night). they are also browsing, and have access to some alfalfa/grass mix of questionable quality...

any and all advice appreciated!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Check the calcium phosphorus ration; it should be 2:1.

Also check the protein level, for growing kids it should be about 16% until about 12 months old.


----------

